# so i want to move to breck after high school... help?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry man but prices won't necessarily be the same in 2013....

My advice is to start saving some money now. Get on a plan where you put back $50 or $100 a month or something, assuming you're working.

Save as much as possible because there's not always a guarantee of work right away.

And the best advice I'm going to give you, and pay attention, is GO TO COLLEGE while you are there! 

I'm not going to preach to you about how important it is to go to college early in your adulthood, you will either do it, or wish you had done it by my age.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i already got 3500 put aside, but that is to get there AND buy a car. i should have about 7200 when i leave from my job and stuff.

i wanted to go there to board everyday and hike in the summer, but maybe i can take a couple courses online or something. are there any good schools out that way?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya the best thing you can do right now is get a decent car, preferable with all wheel drive or a 4x4 truck. And continue to save a lot of money like you're doing. Try and hold off buying the car until shortly before moving, because a car finds a way of increasing your spending habits.

And here's the college to go to. I believe you're a resident after living there 90 days? You need to check on this because it will lower the prices of classes by a ton once your a resident.

Colorado Mountain College

Taking just enough course right off the bat might not be a bad idea if you hate school, but if you don't mind it, then take a full load. Trust me, you will have all the time you need for having fun, promise. College must remain high on your list of priorities for numerous reasons..... College is the new high school and I can't think of a better place to knock most of it out then in Summit County.

Your on the right track by saving this money, just don't let it burn a hole in your pocket and you will make this happen.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

great. im deff. getting an awd car- im thinking an outback, honda pilot or ford escape. and i was going to get the car in april (right after i have my license) so i think thats good.
and i checked out that site and low and behold- AN ARCHITECTURE CLASS! i think that might just work!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might check into a Honda Element and Toyota Rav-4 also. 

Can't go wrong with a Subaru though.... Specially if you can find one with a boxer motor in it.

Good luck


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks! i really appreciate the help!


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

if you want to be in a big architecture place you will need a LEED certified college.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's 2010 not 2013 why the fuck would you even bother planning so far out now. Besides Breck is highly over rated move somewhere else don't move here, trust me. Also cars are over rated haven't owned one in 6 plus years I get around the county just fine on the free bus. Cost of living in 2013 who the fuck knows what that's going to be like, hell the whole county could catch on fire and burn to the ground this summer so who really knows.

As far as college that's your choice it's not for everyone, I said fuck it I make more than 90% of my graduating high school class and most of them have "real" degrees in fancy things like under water basket weaving, computer intellectual psychology, and yoga.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's 2010 not 2013 why the fuck would you even bother planning so far out now. Besides Breck is highly over rated move somewhere else don't move here, trust me. Also cars are over rated haven't owned one in 6 plus years I get around the county just fine on the free bus. Cost of living in 2013 who the fuck knows what that's going to be like, hell the whole county could catch on fire and burn to the ground this summer so who really knows.
> 
> As far as college that's your choice it's not for everyone, I said fuck it I make more than 90% of my graduating high school class and most of them have "real" degrees in fancy things like under water basket weaving, computer intellectual psychology, and yoga.


The kid is 15 or 16, lighten up!

If the kid wants to move to Breck, don't discourage him. Just because your not happy with the city, doesn't mean he won't like it.

And he's going to be 18 when he moves, a car is clutch at that age, especially moving to a new place where he doesn't know anyone. If you need a ride where the bus doesn't go, you ask a friend, he won't have that luxury.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the point is its not really useful to plan something that far ahead..

A lot will happen in your life in the next 3 years...chances are you wont be thinking of moving there in 3 years anyways.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> I think the point is its not really useful to plan something that far ahead..
> 
> A lot will happen in your life in the next 3 years...chances are you wont be thinking of moving there in 3 years anyways.


Took me 2 years to move to Denver. I took the proper steps needed to assure a successful move ( =

Here I am nearly 2 years later doing just fine.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks milo, lol.
avran, i see all of the points you are making. you remind me a lot of my brother-in-law, who actually first suggested i wait tables when i make out west (remember that "meet katie" and anal sex thing a few months ago :laugh

and there is no way in hell im not buying a car. i have known how to drive since i was 11 and i am an enthusiast myself 

burtontwinner, what is LEED?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i know its wierd im planning this far ahead, but its partly because i have to leave like a bat outta hell after graduation. my mother is for me moving west, but my dad is a control freak who wont let me. the way i see it i will set everything up months in advance and keep it a secret from him.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

wait, i thought breck was one of the best of the mountain towns out west. why are you so upset with it?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i know its wierd im planning this far ahead, but its partly because i have to leave like a bat outta hell after graduation. my mother is for me moving west, but my dad is a control freak who wont let me. the way i see it i will set everything up months in advance and keep it a secret from him.


You've got a long time to work on your Dad.... If your do everything right, I would assume he would be cool with it. And your going to be 18, your an adult. But prepare to cause a lot of shit if you do keep it a secret and leave right after you graduate ( =


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

its what my sister did 10 years ago and it worked for her, and its what my mom did when she left him 5 years ago. not trying to give my life story here, but that is just the only way with him. the shit i can deal with- my family is more than welcome to visit, and he will only bitch for a week or two. he has heard me talk about it too, but he doesn't know im actually serious.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I think the point is its not really useful to plan something that far ahead..
> 
> A lot will happen in your life in the next 3 years...chances are you wont be thinking of moving there in 3 years anyways.


For anyone with this outlook on planning, I'd like to see how your life ends up at retirement age. I'm only 35 been working on my retirement plan for about 10 years now and still have regrets that I didn't start planning earlier in life. 2013 is not that far away. 

If you start with $3200 in the bank and put $100 a month into the account earning 6.5% interest for four years, you'll have just over $9600. That's not gonna last very long especially if you plan on buying a reliable vehicle. 

As for the OP. Whatever money you think you need to accomplish whatever it is you're trying to do, you'll need 3 times that to make it happen. That's generally how much more it cost to live in Breck than anywhere else.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's 2010 not 2013 why the fuck would you even bother planning so far out now.


I hope you're not a financial planner for your day job.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

actually, my banks interest is just over 2% :laugh:
i gotta find something better...

and i see what your saying. but this is only for a year, plus im going to wait tables or something a few nights a week.
checking my local craigslist, a 01 outback with 135k is 5 grand. the miles are kinda high, but...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

If you want to plan that far in advance, go for it, however don't be surprised if you end up blowing what you saved up before you even graduate high school.

Regardless of how much you save, it will eventually run out. What you need to plan on is getting some job experience by graduation that will make getting jobs easier, wether it be waiting tables, working in a board shop...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im a camp councilor and substitute hebrew school teacher, plus i may get a part time job as a senior :dunno:
i have a resume to start :thumbsup:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you even attempted to search how much rental property cost in the Summit County area? I've been looking into investment properties there for nearly two years and a 1 bedroom condo in Keystone averages $250,000. Breckenridge is even more. I don't recall seeing too many apartment complexes in the area either, so you'd likely have to rent something like this. Assume the owner is paying around $1800 for their mortgage and property tax. If there are apartment complexes in the area, they'd likely be in the area of $1000 a month and in areas such as Silverthorne, Frisco, Dillon and such. I'm not trying to bash your plan, but trying to add a realistic point of view. Don't listen to anyone saying anything about planning "so far" in advance, because that's exactly what you'll need to do to make it work. Even if you do change your mind as one poster stated you would do in 3-4 years from now, as an 18 year old, you'd have a nice chunk of change saved up. So there's no harm if you did change your plan.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i was looking the other day at some in breck. a 2bed 2bath was like 1300, and that was what i wanted. my only concern was how close is it too the town... i'll go look for that link now.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

http://www.apartments.com/summary.aspx?property=105560.11&srank=2&subarea1=y&area5=y&state=co&rgn1=39&helicon=1&rent_minimum=0&rent_maximum=99999&page=summary&prvpg=7&srt1=0.55&srt2=0.33&srt3=0.67


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i was looking the other day at some in breck. a 2bed 2bath was like 1300, and that was what i wanted. *my only concern was how close is it too the town..*. i'll go look for that link now.


About 75% of the locals don't actually live in Breck because you can save money elsewhere. You also have chain stores, better food (less tourist food) and closer to I70. So whichever side of the county you live in, you will be able to find something you like about it.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Moving to the mountains*

Nothing wrong with Breck. Lots of places to wait tables. Look, you need about $20K if you're buying a nice car and insurance (required) and an apartment on your own. Really. Otherwise, you arrive in the hole and keep digging. 

Get a roommate or 2 and skip the car - you need around $10K. 

The problem with living in these places isn't just the cost of an apartment (high), it's health insurance. You'll find it easy to get PT jobs without it...hard to get full time jobs with it.

The more you ride, the more likely you are to get injured and need that insurance.

I don't say that to discourage you but to encourage you to prepare. Step one - save money. Interest paid over that short of a time won't be the determining factor. Save, save, save!

Also check out a few other ski towns in Colorado. Research is fun.

Don't worry about buying the boards today. You'll want something different after you ride there a while. 

Finally, go to college. That's really good advice.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Finally, go to college. That's really good advice.


Also, :thumbsup:.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz,

Where in upstate are you from? I was born and raised in Schenectady.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

wow health insurance didnt even cross my mind...

i was thinking about a roommate, too. that could save me 500 a month and i could recycle that money back into insurance. and a car is something i definately need/want. here, car insurance is 1500ish a year for a 17 year old male driver. i doubt that my insureance will be very high for an outback :laugh:

what colleges are there near summit county?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thughunter im in niskayuna. what part of sch'dy are you from?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> thughunter im in niskayuna. what part of sch'dy are you from?


I graduated from Schalmont HS in 1992. My father still lives in Delanson.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> thanks milo, lol.
> avran, i see all of the points you are making. you remind me a lot of my brother-in-law, who actually first suggested i wait tables when i make out west (remember that "meet katie" and anal sex thing a few months ago :laugh
> 
> and there is no way in hell im not buying a car. i have known how to drive since i was 11 and i am an enthusiast myself
> ...


LEED Professional Exams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
i take architecture at a sepperate school im a junior in highschool and ive gone to plenty of places that tell me the only way they'll except is through that. oh an if you want to master in it expect 8 years. but im up for it


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thughunter, thats pretty awesome. i keep finding locals here!
burtontwinner, i was tolf 6 years to master in it. i eventually want to make conceptual high-end homes. im currently taking ddp and studio art, but next year im going to take more tech classes for an advanced regents degree. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> thughunter, thats pretty awesome. i keep finding locals here!
> burtontwinner, i was tolf 6 years to master in it. i eventually want to make conceptual high-end homes. im currently taking ddp and studio art, but next year im going to take more tech classes for an advanced regents degree. thanks for the heads up!


anytime best way is to go to places and just ask,ask,ask...ask for some suggested colleges.oh thats right its 6 years fulltime at college and approximatly 8 with a full time job and college.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Funny how everyone but me and the dude from Keystone that are commenting on this don't live in the county, don't work in the county, and don't know the county. Should have guessed a guy from Upstate would be the negative Nancy and say I don't know shit about financial planning, typical NYS douche bag attitude right there so glad I left those people behind when I moved from that shit hole of a state. Oh FYI before I started working my job the place was doomed, now we're going to be out of debt and stabilized by this time next year. Hmm guess I know a thing or two about budgeting. You plan for your future where all you'll do is worry about slaving away to have money so you can sit there and die, I'll worry about living a life that's fun. God I hate the people in this country and their need to be materialistic and always worry about the fucking dollar, but that's not what this post is about.

You want the truth dude. 3 years is 3 years you don't know what's realistically going to happen to you tomorrow. You could walk out your door and get hit by a car and be paralyzed from the neck down, you could turn 18 and magically "fall in love" and end up living in the asshole of bum fuck Missouri because you followed some swamp donkey down there, it's 3 years at your age it's too far out to plan. The fact you chose Breck tells me that 1. you're going the popularity route for places to live 2. you haven't considered other possible options 3. you're only going off of what you have read and not what the actual truth is about Breck (see number 1 for more proof). When I moved west I did it on 9 days notice, bought a train ticket, had 500 bucks to my name, and took off to Tahoe. 

Roommates you want to talk about them? OK well good luck at 18 not moving in with a bunch of party people. At your age you're going to get hit with first, last, security, plus deposits on utilities. That right there is about 3 grand give or take. Now take a bunch of other 18 year olds that are living off Mommy and Daddies dime and you get the disrespectful douche bag kids that linger around here for a season or two. Now lets say you find a good roommate those are few and far between. Or you could go the cheapest route available and live 10 deep in a 2 bedroom in Gold Camp or in Dillon Valley East, maybe Baldy Mountain Town Homes. But generally you're not going to find the good cheap places because they get sucked up quick.

I'm fully happy here, I live here for multiple reasons it's not about my choices and how I ended up here. The truth is living in a resort town when you're wet behind the ears, especially when you've never lived in a resort town before this is not a good place to choose. Two things either happen 1. you fall into one form or another of the resort town pitfalls or 2. you get burned out big time and become another story of a has been resort town character. My .02 cents do some serious hardcore research about various locations out west, costs of living, jobs, and the lifestyles associated with each area. Waiting tables means long evening hours (if you're lucky most 1st years get the shitty day shift which means no shred time) and drinking crowd, 90% of all wait staff up here have some form of addiction to either booze, coke, or meth. Yeah that's right people METH is fucking huge up here how do you think most of your wait staff can be so hyped up all the time and work 3 jobs and shred? Want to work for the mountain you'll learn what slavery truly is. Ask yourself do you need the car insurance payment, car payment, having to fight for parking (cause if you move here that's what happens) or can you get by with riding a free bus? 

As for me not having a car Milo, FYI I hitch hike when I can't find a ride. Self reliance is a great thing take the bus to the end of the line at Keystone get off walk through the parking lot to the road stick my thumb out and smile and poof I"m at the Basin in no time. Other than that there's a bus that puts you within walking distance to everything from Boreas Pass to Silverthorne. 

I could write a book on living in a resort town and the choices you need to consider, but planning this far in advance is dumb at your age so many things have the potential to change your decisions. Hell when I was your age I was going to move to San Fran and just skate every day. Shit happens, people die, and people get laid it's a good motto to live by kid.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ahh. well, im only going to live in breck for a year. so probably 5.5 since i may take a coarse or two there...

edit: this was directed at burtontwinner. it was before i saw avrans response...


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Funny how everyone but me and the dude from Keystone that are commenting on this don't live in the county, don't work in the county, and don't know the county. Should have guessed a guy from Upstate would be the negative Nancy and say I don't know shit about financial planning, typical NYS douche bag attitude right there so glad I left those people behind when I moved from that shit hole of a state. Oh FYI before I started working my job the place was doomed, now we're going to be out of debt and stabilized by this time next year. Hmm guess I know a thing or two about budgeting. You plan for your future where all you'll do is worry about slaving away to have money so you can sit there and die, I'll worry about living a life that's fun. God I hate the people in this country and their need to be materialistic and always worry about the fucking dollar, but that's not what this post is about.
> 
> You want the truth dude. 3 years is 3 years you don't know what's realistically going to happen to you tomorrow. You could walk out your door and get hit by a car and be paralyzed from the neck down, you could turn 18 and magically "fall in love" and end up living in the asshole of bum fuck Missouri because you followed some swamp donkey down there, it's 3 years at your age it's too far out to plan. The fact you chose Breck tells me that 1. you're going the popularity route for places to live 2. you haven't considered other possible options 3. you're only going off of what you have read and not what the actual truth is about Breck (see number 1 for more proof). When I moved west I did it on 9 days notice, bought a train ticket, had 500 bucks to my name, and took off to Tahoe.
> 
> ...


wisdom comes with experience, write the book, ide read it. :thumbsup:

2 years ago I was on the verge of dropping everything I know & moving out west until I went out there for a week & realized it wasnt my scene. Im glad I checked it out & didnt, east coast at heart for me.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You plan for your future where all you'll do is worry about slaving away to have money so you can sit there and die, I'll worry about living a life that's fun.


:laugh: I hardly sit around and worry about money. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm now going into my 9th day straight without a day off I've worked over 100 hours, town is invaded with morons, I have 0 boards that aren't fucked up in some way shape or form to ride, my boots are done, and I have long sense forgotten what a good nights sleep is. This is my life my name is...


This doesn't sound like you're having too much fun.

I myself work a maximum of 40 hours a week and grossed $81k without overtime. I made an additional $1800 in court overtime. 11k of my money went to retirement. I also earned 145 hours of vacation, 145 hours of sick leave, 96 hours of exceptional vacation time, I pay only $170 a month for myself and two children to be 100% covered with medical and dental insurance. This isn't counting my wives income. I live in a 2100 sqft house where my kids go to exemplary schools. We took two summer vacations, one of which was a week in Estes Park. Our vacations are mostly taken in the State of Colorado, because we enjoy it. To the point we have been considering a second home and investment property there for over a year now. Our next trip will be February when my son and I will be riding non-stop for three straight days. Taking 2-3 snowboard trips per year is enough to satisfy us. 

Now who's really slaving in this world? Hitchhiking to get around...and you wanna call me out as a douche. You have issues only a doctor would attempt to evaluate and diagnose.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> wisdom comes with experience, write the book, ide read it. :thumbsup:
> 
> 2 years ago I was on the verge of dropping everything I know & moving out west until I went out there for a week & realized it wasnt my scene. Im glad I checked it out & didnt, east coast at heart for me.


I'd read it too :thumbsup:
Nugggster, I totally get what your saying about east coast. when my brother-in-law did this after high school, he went to stratton with my sister for a year. the other day he was telling me that if you work for the mountain, they set you up with housing too.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Funny how everyone but me and the dude from Keystone that are commenting on this don't live in the county, don't work in the county, and don't know the county. Should have guessed a guy from Upstate would be the negative Nancy and say I don't know shit about financial planning, typical NYS douche bag attitude right there so glad I left those people behind when I moved from that shit hole of a state. Oh FYI before I started working my job the place was doomed, now we're going to be out of debt and stabilized by this time next year. Hmm guess I know a thing or two about budgeting. You plan for your future where all you'll do is worry about slaving away to have money so you can sit there and die, I'll worry about living a life that's fun. God I hate the people in this country and their need to be materialistic and always worry about the fucking dollar, but that's not what this post is about.


avran, i just think you should know that i respect you and admire how you got out of this hell hole of a state and you have a great story.



ThugHunter said:


> :laugh: I hardly sit around and worry about money.


thats great for your family that you can go on all of those trips!

both of you have great advice and i think that your arguments are both valid and bringing up things i haven't thought of. i saw something for rent in dillon too, but i wasn't sure where that was. and the reason i am coming our here is to have fun for a year without many strings tying me down before i take out college loans and begin six years for classes until i can come back out and design homes


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> I think the point is its not really useful to plan something that far ahead..
> 
> A lot will happen in your life in the next 3 years...chances are you wont be thinking of moving there in 3 years anyways.





ThugHunter said:


> :laugh: I hardly sit around and worry about money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again sounds like you're highly obsessed with the almighty dollar. I could sit here and try to validate myself to you but at the end of the day it's people like you that make me feel bad for this country, it's also people like you that keep me in business and happy I live up here. 

But once again it's not about me it's about a kid looking at options and choices.

So I'll say this again, do some serious hardcore research especially about people that take a year off between high school and college. It's not always the best choice for some people and for others it is. I took the year off, got mangled in a shred injury, went to college, hated it, quit, and now work in one of the greatest industries in the world. Not saying it's what could happen to you, just saying think about if you want to take a year off vs doubling up and getting your degree out of the way then looking in to moving to a resort town to be an architect of whatever it is you have your dreams on. Also look into resorts that have solid colleges near them, not always a bad option.

Anything else you can always email me I can give you the run down on this whole county.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Living in Breck*

Wow...this is running away. Very interesting conversation.

To the person bragging on $81K - money is definitely not everything and, no offense, that's not that much money. Don't be so judgmental. Breathe.

Bitter snowboarder - you usually get to the crux of things. I see a future diplomat in the making.

For all of us...these are pretty deep points...from all sides. How much should you work? Are there still options besides college? What really matters at the end of the night?

I'm an old guy and I've worked on these questions for a long time - I still don't have definitive answers. 

My advice - play the odds most of the time. College pays off more often than not so I recommend it. However, I didn't attend college...at least for long. Hated it and had financial obligations. My kids both went. One finished. One didn't. Both seem to be doing okay, even if they don't snowboard very well.

Finally, if you play the odds, that allows you the luxury of taking a few outrageous chances. Some of those will fail and some will succeed but they should be your very best memories. Mine are.

Don't forget why we do all this. Your answer to that is different than mine...that's why we don't have to share lines.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Bitter snowboarder - you usually get to the crux of things. I see a future diplomat in the making.


:laugh: That's Angry Snowboarder, not bitter:laugh:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bryantp said:


> To the person bragging on $81K - money is definitely not everything and, no offense, that's not that much money. Don't be so judgmental. Breathe.


Bragging? I was just trying to make a point to BurtonAvenger, who is the resident Cliff Clavin. He has a piss poor attitude and slams so many posters with his cynical nonsense. 

81k a year is significantly higher than the median income per household let alone per individual. There are people graduating college with student loans in the tens of thousands and they can't even get jobs. Some are settling for jobs making 25k a year. I think I'm in good shape, but thanks for trying to take a wack at me.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

to be young again.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

m60g said:


> :laugh: That's Angry Snowboarder, not bitter:laugh:


No. I think he meant the bitter snowboarder. :cheeky4:



zakk said:


> to be young again.


To be young, only to find that you're getting old. 




And Spaz, I agree with those who have said to prepare now. Things MAY happen along the way, but why not prepare yourself now JUST IN CASE. BA is right, you never know what may happen, but for now, as long as it's possible: STAY THE COURSE. I wish I had more time to prepare, accumulate more money, but even so, that never stopped me from doing what I did. But I, luckily, never got sidetracked. Good Luck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love people that validate themselves through how much money they make or what material things they own. When you die it doesn't matter.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When you die it doesn't matter.


I truly feel sorry for you with an attitude like that. Has anyone ever told you that you suffer from depression?


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's an idea... If you are serious about architecture (I think that was mentioned somewhere), find a real college close to the mountains and go there.

I went to CU Boulder, got an engineering degree and still had 50-70 days a year on snow. Did I ride every day? No. But I didn't have to deal with everything BurtonAvenger has mentioned. College also means you can stay on your parents health insurance or get it through the school (depending on the school) for cheap. Since you are hellbent on getting a car, that will come in handy to get to the mountains. There are lots of schools in the Denver area (I-70 traffic sucks though), but also look in Salt Lake City, or Montana. You can usually set you schedule up to have a day or two off during the week to ride (maybe not freshman year, but for sure later on). 

Just another thought.

--rick


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i've thought about that too. i saw an add on facebook the other day for some college in utah on a mountain. thank you for seeing the benifits to me getting a car :laugh:


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

My first semester at Boulder, I didn't have a car. It was hard to find rides up to ski, and many of the people who weren't hungover (and therefor not riding) were smoking pot in the car on the way up. I was never into that, so I was SOL. I had a car spring semester and rode more.

--rick


----------

